# chemical solution RA-4, how do I retrieve silver from it?



## kaka! (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

First of all, I am not very good with chemistry/technology, so please do forgive me in advance.

I have been trying to create a silver recovery cell based on the following model, made by "GoldSilverPro" or GSP for short: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2779&t=1

I have found a lot of good information; however, I still fail to refine silver from the photographic chemical solution RA-4. There are approximately 6 grams of silver per liter. Or, 0.211644 ounces per 33.814 fluid ounces.

When I built my silver recovery cell, I followed information from this topic:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=5195&p=44531&hilit=thum#p44531

My cathode is made out of stainless steel 333 and my anode is made out of TIG electrode.

Here are my questions:
Should I add anything to the chemical solution?
Does the size of my recovery cell matter? ->I haven't exactly followed the instructions in the link I provided above.
Can the cell be made out of anything? -> my recovery cell is... an old bathtub
Does voltage matter?

Thank you for Your time,
Kind Regards, 
Kaka.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 10, 2014)

welcome to the forum kaka!



kaka! said:


> ->I haven't exactly followed the instructions in the link I provided above.



big mistake.

i see you have been a member for just over one hour & have been reading, have you read this important post yet ?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19074

there is nine years worth of posts here, take your time and use the search bar



edit: added quote from user kaka!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 10, 2014)

necromancer said:


> welcome to the forum kaka!
> 
> i see you have been a member for just oven one hour & have been reading, have you read this important post yet ?
> 
> ...


I would prefer you let the moderators handle these problems. 

It seems to me that he has been reading and searching. He just might know more than you do. You never know.

BTW, we've only been here 7 years.


----------

